# 
2008  20 000,   ?    ?
*   ?*
10 60   (., ..)
26 10     ? ..     ,         ,   10    ,  . ! :Wink:

----------

25,  25    .

----------

,   ,                 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olga57

/ ,      .

----------

,

----------

2008.   "   "    ?

----------

:Smilie: 


      -   ? ,    *10.10 60*,      *10.11 10.10* ,              *91.2 10.11*
*  ???????*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

,  , ,   -   .           .           (,       , ...     -,  ),       ,   ,   ,   -     .  ,  , , ,   .     (   ). ,      ,     ,     ,   ,   .  -. ..    ,  ,           . (  ,  ...-??).     25- ( ).   (, ,       ..) -  26-      (      , ..         , ,  ,     ...)

----------


## 2007

,     ...  ,   (       )  ...   .  ,     ,  ... ,  -   4 .  .      .   ...   - . -... ,    ...  ?

----------


## oi

> 91.2 10.11


   91 ? 25,26,   20

----------

,             20 
. 20 10         
         ,      ,   
25  10    .
           20  25.     .

----------

20,25,26 10
 012 
      . 
 012

----------

:         :
10.10,   ,      " "
10.9         ?

----------


## Govorun

> 10.9         ?


   ,  10.9 -     ? 
,           .

----------

!    1 .
           60!        (71)              .          ,       ?  !
       ??????

 :Frown:

----------

1.  10.9.     20,25,26  - (  ),    ""   " -11  .    1  .

----------

. .. ,    10.9  .  "".

----------

10.9 - ? 
  "   " ( 1     -11)  10.9  20.1 - ?
     ,       ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

3 ,    ?  :Wink:

----------

,    26,    ,   ,        (, ),   012,         :Smilie: )        .

----------

012?    1   !

----------

.      .    ,     /  /.      .    .

----------

:Embarrassment:  


> .      .    ,     /  /.      .    .


       !    ,    :Smilie:  
*   ?????*
1. 10.9 60   
2. 25(20)  10.9    ,         .04 (  "   ").      25       ,      20    ,         . . *    ?*
3.  ?  ?  *           ?*
4.  .04  

*          1 .  * 
    !

----------

20  ,     .
 25,  25    25   .  
 012      : 1 - ,  2-  (   ),    3 .    012   .  10         .

----------

> 20  ,     .
>  25,  25    25   .  
>  012      : 1 - ,  2-  (   ),    3 .    012   .  10         .



**     ,      .    ,  ,            ,  ,        !     ,        .
   !

----------

> 012?    1   !

----------

.
        "1.2.11. ,         ,           10000       -     10             ."
    /  /.    /         10000 . 
      . 
        ,   ""  .
 1-  
  " "  -4  
     ""      "   "    25  (        ,       .    -11
        012     .(  )
1- 
 2 - 
 3 -
  "  "
012 -         ,       

012(3   2)  012 (3  1)

----------

10   25 , .. 25 10 -      .  " "     . -  012,      " "?   10       ,  . 
                  ?   ?  :Wink:

----------

.  . 012      /  /, ?   :Wink:

----------

. 012     .

----------

.  :yes:      !!!!!!
  !

    1 .   .       ,    .     :
  10 60
     ,   1  "   "   "   ."   "   "   20.1    .        20 ?

----------

.     r ,      ( )
   1    ,     ,   ,       ,        (  ).

----------

20    ,            .      .    .

----------

.        ( )         20  ?

----------

,      .        . :EEK!:

----------


## Svetishe

> ( )         20  ?


.

----------

,     ,   .
       ,    (      " - ".
   ,    012 ,      .      .  :Wink:

----------

. 
 1-    ,    ,    -17  .       ,      , .
   (      )    .

----------

""    .  ,   , .   .  :Smilie:

----------

-17   ?

----------


## Svetishe

"  "

----------

,     :Wink:

----------

> 20    ,            .      .    .


      .              ,  .

----------

?  -  ,    , ,   .  ,  -  ,     "",  -  ,   ""    ().   - , ,     - ,   - .      01.        .

----------

> 01.        .



    ,    ,   20000 ( 2008)     01 ?      20 000,      ? :Embarrassment:

----------

( ). 
    .  .  ,           (-4, -11, -17).    /       ( -1,  (     /  /)   . 
  01 -     (   ).

----------

